# Skeleton Log car



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I built this from the Garden Railways plans from Ted Stinson. The car is 13 1/2 inches long and made of cedar. I used the escutcheon pins for the "bolts". I have more of these I am building and want to use cast bolts or the real thing. I may also try using steel for the hardware... Travis


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicely done!
My source for small hardware is microfasteners.com
Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Simple and elegant! Looks great. Are planning on painting or staining them, or are you going to let them weather naturally?

Later,

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure Kevin. I need to add the chains yet. I may try different methods to see what they look like. What would you do?. The wood I used is Cedar. Not sure if it was a good choice or not for rolling stock....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really good Travis.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Better buy up the brass you are going to need, I hear K & S is discontinuing it's stock.
Looks great, let it go silver.
John


----------

